
QCObjects was featured by British Herald as the most advanced framework - jeanmachuca
https://www.britishherald.com/qcobjects-the-first-world-class-tech-framework-made-in-south-america-is-meant-to-make-developers-happier-while-they-code/
======
quickcorp
If you want to make the world happier, you need happy developers.- Jean
Machuca

